# question with regards to finnex



## Bala (Jul 8, 2014)

hey guyz , 
so my led light just went out on my 10 inch depth planted cube. thinking about ordering finnex planted plus 18 inch from amazon.com. i know they had some certification issues with regards to canadian formalities. has anybody ordered from the .com website . does it come through or is it just kind of held up at customs. also looked into this light chihiro . looks pretty 
the http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chihiro-Pla...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a516bf71

anythoughts ?


----------



## Kozik (Apr 22, 2015)

Just ordered a finnex planted plus 24" in May from Amazon.com arrived in less than 5 business days no border issues.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Kozik said:


> Just ordered a finnex planted plus 24" in May from Amazon.com arrived in less than 5 business days no border issues.


How much was it ?
What extra did you have to pay for shipping/handling what ever ?
What shipping option did you use ?

Thanks


----------



## Kozik (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't know what size tank you have but I'm selling my 24" (going up to a 30") check the for sale section if interested.

Otherwise I paid like $103 U.S. On Amazon I always go with the cheapest shipping option since their shipping is always so quick. The only fees you pay are the ones at the Amazon checkout, once you've paid that they'll drop it off at your door no extra duties or anything.


----------



## Bala (Jul 8, 2014)

thanks for the info guyz. i was looking to get a light for my nano tank . but i ended up getting the chihiro light during may . its really nice so far. and quite pleasing asthetically


----------

